# Секвестрированная грыжа Th12-L1 19 мм



## Alexxx (8 Июл 2019)

Здравствуйте! Совсем недавно узнал, что являюсь обладателем довольно многочисленных грыж и других изменений в позвоночнике. Теперь пытаюсь понять, что с этим делать дальше.
Пара слов о себе. Мне 48 лет. Работа в основном на ногах, иногда (не часто) приходится поднимать тяжести, иногда работать в согнутом положении. Несколько часов в день провожу за компьютером. Есть маленькая дочь, которая очень любит быть на руках и ездить на плечах.
Со спиной проблем никогда особо не было. несколько лет назад перевозил с другом мебель - заныла поясница, но в течение нескольких дней все прошло. Месяц назад прострелило поясницу, просто на ровном месте - ничего в этот момент не поднимал, не скручивался никак. Острая боль и после этого не мог разогнуться, просто буквой Г ходил, да и ходил еле-еле, боль успокаивалась только лежа и в определенном положении. Боль в пояснице сопровождалась спазмом поясничных мышц, просто как каменные были. Неделю лежал, по рекомендации врача принимал мидокалм,  мазался волтареном и димексидом, позже стал использовать аппликатор Ляпко. Через неделю впервые смог выпрямиться. Сейчас, спустя месяц, чувствую себя хорошо, нет ни болей в спине, ни проблем с ходьбой.
Решил все-таки сделать мрт поясницы. Нашли множество всего интересного, не буду здесь полностью переписывать заключение, оно прилагается. Но особенно настораживает "задняя центральная на широком до 10 мм основании секвестр-грыжа диска Th12-L1 общими размерами до 6,3х19х10 мм с сужением корешковых каналов и относительным стенозом позвоночного канала на этом уровне" Это же большой размер грыжи, да? И непонятно, секвестр это когда часть пульпозного ядра отделяется от общей массы, как я понял. Но здесь говорится о "широком основании", значит еще не отделилось, просто сильное выпячивание? 
Врач мрт порекомендовала консультацию нейрохируга, пока записался только к неврологу (про нейрохирурга ведь еще нужно понять, к кому стоит идти). Пока только вникаю в новую для меня тему, сейчас мне главное понять, в каком направлении двигаться, оперативного или консервативного лечения. Буду благодарен за все мнения и советы.


----------



## La murr (8 Июл 2019)

@Alexxx, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Alexxx (8 Июл 2019)

@La murr, здравствуйте! Да я вроде прикрепил заключение и снимки, не видно? Как указано в теме у меня не получилось, правда, попробую ещё. 
Скажите, а где можно посмотреть допустимый формат и размер прикрепляемых изображений? Что-то не нашел.


----------



## La murr (8 Июл 2019)

@Alexxx, у Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.


----------



## Alexxx (8 Июл 2019)

Еще одна попытка загрузить файлы


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Июл 2019)

Сейчас ещё можно обойтись без помощи нейрохирургов.
Да и в консервативном лечении едва ли есть необходимость.
Посещение невролога необходимо для определение неврологического статуса в настоящее время.
Исходя из результатов неврологического осмотра можно будет определиться с комплексом ЛФК и другими восстановительными мероприятиями.
Необходимо купить полужесткий поясничный корсет с 6-ю металлическими пластинами (покупайте отечественный), который необходимо одевать при физических нагрузках (хозяйственные работы, работы в саду и т.п.).
Соблюдение режима труда и отдыха позволит в течение года Вашему организму самому избавиться от грыж МПД.


----------

